# Lei tradisce: la casa a lui.



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Lei lo ha tradito Paga gli alimenti A lui l'abitazione
IL CASO. Il tribunale civile ha accolto tutte le richieste del marito
Decisivo un investigatore privato che ha filmato la donna con l'amante. Lei non vuole lasciare la casa
08/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Una coppia in crisi, come quella vicentina. ARCHIVIO

Una vicenda emblematica, che smentisce molti luoghi comuni. Il tribunale ha disposto che sia la moglie adultera a pagare una quota di mantenimento al marito; che la casa coniugale resti a lui; che la figlia venga gestita con l'affido condiviso, ma con prevalenza al padre. È quanto ha disposto il giudice Eloisa Pesenti accogliendo gran parte delle richieste avanzate dagli avv. Giancarlo e Ruggero Rubisse, che assistono un impiegato di 30 anni di origini siciliane che abita nell'hinterland della città. Il caso, che ha anche strascichi penali, è tutt'altro che chiuso, perchè si attende anche l'intervento dell'ufficiale giudiziario visto che la donna non pare abbia intenzione di obbedire a quanto stabilito dal giudice. Lui e lei sono coetanei, entrambi di origini siciliane. Si trasferiscono a Vicenza e trovano lavoro nella stessa azienda: medesimo l'impiego, uguale lo stipendio. Si sposano e diventano genitori di una bambina, che oggi ha 4 anni. Il rapporto poi entra in crisi; il marito sospetta che lei frequenti qualcun altro, ma non ha alcuna prova. Nel frattempo il legame si logora e lei chiede la separazione. In una situazione “normale” i due coniugi avrebbero trovato un accordo per la divisione delle spese, della casa, degli assegni e per la gestione della figlia. La moglie però ha chiesto l'addebito al marito. Il quale, per non diventare cornuto e mazziato, ha deciso di investire dei quattrini per vederci chiaro. Consigliato dai suoi legali, si è rivolto ad un investigatore privato che ha fatto bene - per il marito, s'intende - il suo lavoro. E cioè ha fotografo e filmato la siciliana in atteggiamenti inequivocabili con un altro uomo, un vicentino di 40 anni, fra l'altro con più di qualche grana con la giustizia; di recente è stato rinviato a giudizio. E lo 007 ha ricostruito che la relazione con lui andava avanti da un bel po'. Quando i legali del marito hanno presentato la corposa documentazione in tribunale, la donna deve essersi sentita mancare. La decisione del giudice è stata conforme a quanto emerso: la separazione va addebita a lei, che ha tradito bellamente il marito. E pertanto la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia. La mamma deve pertanto pagare una quota per il mantenimento della bimba. I problemi sono emersi subito dopo. Il mutuo di quell'appartamento dove la famiglia viveva quand'era unita lo pagano assieme, moglie e marito. E lei non se ne vuole andare per nessuna ragione. Anzi, quando il marito è andato ad invitarla a fare i bagagli, lei lo ha minacciato pesantemente senza immaginare che lui la stava registrando. Morale, è stata denunciata in procura anche per minacce e dovrà affrontare un processo penale. La coppia è tornata davanti al giudice civile, che ha imposto alla donna di lasciare quella casa al massimo entro quindici giorni. Lei ha ribadito di non sapere dove andare. Il marito, per essere certo di rientrare a casa sua, dovrà affidarsi ad un ufficiale giudiziario per avviare una pratica analoga a quella di uno sfratto per morosità. I tempi sono lunghi, almeno un paio di mesi, ma la donna lì non può restare e dovrà trovarsi un'altra sistemazione, a meno che non intenda correre il rischio di vedersi denunciare penalmente altre volte. Tutto per un tradimento, che questa volta è costato davvero molto caro. D.N.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Ciò Quibbel mi spieghi come funziona la sezione articoli?


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Quibbel mi spieghi come funziona la sezione articoli?



ormai...


_ la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia

_credo che questo sia un punto fondamentale, che ha contribuito a determinare la decisione di cui sopra, ma non c'è scritto il perchè della prevalenza
spero che non sia per il tradimento, che secondo me non deve influire sui termini dell'affido, almeno in generale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ormai...
> 
> 
> _la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia
> ...


Mi ponevo lo stesso dubbio... a meno che non siano emerse altre cose sulla condotta della madre


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ponevo lo stesso dubbio... a meno che non siano emerse altre cose sulla condotta della madre



infatti, cose brutte di solito, tipo droga o alcol
oppure per questioni di mancanza quasi totale di tempo da parte della madre, o che lui ha i genitori disponibili ad occuparsi della figlia e lei no...


----------



## ACME (8 Giugno 2012)

Bisognerebbe leggere le carte. La richiesta di addebito da parte di lei, se vera, è stata una gran fregnaccia.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Giugno 2012)

La Cassazione ha stabilito che chi cornifica non solo smolla l'assegno,ma deve pure risarcire il cornificato.
Miserabili scornazzanti.....  :sonar:


----------



## antisquallido (10 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ormai...
> 
> 
> _ la casa è stata assegnata a lui, che ha la prevalenza dell'affido della figlia
> ...


il tradimento influsice sui termini dell'affido, non tanto per l'atto in sé, quanto per il fatto che le frequentazioni del traditore potrebbero arrecare danno alla crescita della piccola.
10 a 1 che l'amante della moglie aveva problemi di droga...


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2012)

Sì è probabile che ci fosse qualcosa in più rispetto al semplice tradimento sessuale.

Cosa non si può sapere se non si leggono le carte,ma per togliere una figlia ad una madre,significa che c'è qualcosa di pesante nella vicenda


----------

